# Wound care, what do you like?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I use WonderDust, I love it, amazing stuff! You puff it on, and it repels flies also. 

Saddle sores are made from ill-fitting saddles, so prevent them from using only well fitting saddles.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I use WonderDust, I love it, amazing stuff! You puff it on, and it repels flies also.
> 
> Saddle sores are made from ill-fitting saddles, so prevent them from using only well fitting saddles.


Is that moisturizing? 

He got a new saddle when I bought him. I was refering to the his hair growing back white, instead of chestnut like the rest of his body. Is there a way to make it grow back it's normal color? 

Also, any tips for wound care underneath blankets? He'll be wearing a turnout blanket from tomorrow till roughly march. Will that interfere with wound healing? Its a nylon blanket, on both sides. 1200D with 150grams of fill.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Water.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use Vetricyn & Cheval Products, Cut Away and Hair Gro Back. On a wound that's already grown in white, you can try clipping down to the skin and putting Hair Gro Back on it, it might make it come back in the normal color. Vetricyn & Cut Away both help restrict proud flesh and encourage normal hair growth.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We use vetericyn and Swat in the summer to keep flies off.....


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Is vetericyn really worth all the hype? Its so expensive.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, vetericyn is worth the hype & the money.
I keep that, granulex, wonder dust, iodine, and swat in our 1st aid kit.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I use Tri-Care Triple Action ointment on most of Huey's cuts and scrapes. It seems to work pretty well and it keeps the flies off of the wound. He gets less scabbing if I use that than he does if I just wash it, and his wounds are healing up pretty fast. 

I have a big squirt thing of Banixx on hand in case of big wounds. The SmartPak store is not far from me, and when I went in to stock my first-aid kit for the barn, the women all had praise for the Banixx, and one of them said that she'd been using it heavily on her mare that had a major injury, and it was doing wonders. The nice thing about the Banixx, too, is that you don't have to touch the wound.

I think the proud flesh is a different issue - I haven't had to deal with that yet, but I was reading about it recently, and a lot of people seemed to think that continuing to clean a wound promotes its development. There's a lot of stuff you can find on the web about how to deal with it.

I think the hair grows in white because it is scarred. If you look at pictures of the BLM Mustangs, they're branded, and the hair has grown in white over the brand.


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Vetericyn. Its amazing


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If I am dealing with a bad wound that I am trying to get to heal properly, yes, Vetericyn is worth every penny. For normal lumps, bumps, cuts and scratches, I just make sure it's cleaned when I first notice it, then leave it alone. I do put on extra fly spray if they're bothering it. I think that messing around and doctoring most simple wounds probably does more harm than good.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We sometimes use the Tri Care ointment, also. It seems to work well, but then all our horses have gotten ...so far....are just mild wounds.

We now use the vetericyn as our dumbell OTTB ran into a 16 ft metal gate and tore a nasty hole in his hip, just before the hip bone, about six weeks ago.

It was small, but rather deep....so we invested in the vetericyn because we were worried about infection due to the wound's depth and lack of bleeding.

He healed up nicely.

I like both the Tri Care and the Vetericyn....but I think the best wound care comes from the inside - a good diet and a healthy immune system are the best wound care!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Another vote for Vetericyn. I also have rave reviews for Underwood's Horse Medicine and always have it on hand.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just want something general for wounds, that really premotes new hair growth. None is his wounds grow hair on their own. He had a 6 month old saddle sore when I bought him. 3 days of tri-care (that i barrowed from a friend) started growing the hair in. Now its at a bit of a stand-still and won't grow any more. So I need something a to encourage it.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

mselizabeth said:


> Thanks guys! I just want something general for wounds, that really premotes new hair growth. None is his wounds grow hair on their own. He had a 6 month old saddle sore when I bought him. 3 days of tri-care (that i barrowed from a friend) started growing the hair in. Now its at a bit of a stand-still and won't grow any more. So I need something a to encourage it.


I can't speak directly for this, but my barn owner SWEARS by vitamin E to get the hair back in. She says just get the gelatin capsules and poke a hole in the end and squeeze it out onto the scrape or whatever.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

a boarder at our ex barn swears by some stuff called MTG for hair regrowth.

I never used it so I cant say how well it works....


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> I can't speak directly for this, but my barn owner SWEARS by vitamin E to get the hair back in. She says just get the gelatin capsules and poke a hole in the end and squeeze it out onto the scrape or whatever.


Hmm interesting. I can understand why it would work, I know people who put it on THEIR face. Its pretty cheap too. I might give it a shot. 

Does anyone like/use carona?


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Another vote for Vetericyn and Tri Care. Once the wound is healed, MTG works for hair growth.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

YEs, we've used Corona....our BO reccomended it when our OTTB got a neck wound on barbed wire at the barn he was staying at temporarily....











It healed up nicely and left no scarring and the hair grew back..... the BO swears by it....IT was a nasty wound, we just kept it clean by washing it daily with a Betadine wound wash and putting Corona ointment on it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Recently my horse got bit very badly and even after a week it looks terrible so I put some triple antibiotic on it and then sprayed Alushield on it and it's doing better.

I've heard Vetericyn is amazing, it works on people and animals (so a boarder told me) She also told me it's $35 a pop. Is that true?

I need to expand my wound/health kit.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I rinse wounds with sterile saline to make sure they don't go anywhere, then wash with fluorhexadine and plenty of water and the use the LITHA method. Leave It The Hell Alone. I might cold hose or hot compress.
Anything you put on a would prevents drainage, and can actually cause proud flesh. For large wounds on the lower legs, they should be stable bandaged to keep them clean and compress the granulation tissue. Granulation tissue is good, many people mistake it for proud flesh. As long as it is not severely overgrown it is granulation and should be left alone.

When there is skin on the would, I will put corona ointment in it to keep it moisturized and that's it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

I have always used Corona, but couldn't find it at my feed store when my gelding injured himself a few days ago. All he had was Wonder Dust, Fera-Zone and a few other things I never heard of. He recommended Fera-Zone (I think that's how it's spelled). Anyway, it is REALLY messy, goopy stuff, but seems to be helping heal the injury. I didn't have the $30+ for the new spray stuff mentioned earlier.


----------



## westernhorse (Mar 12, 2011)

Last spring my gelding managed to tangle my yearlings leg in a fence (he gets jealous easy, and was mad that she ate the carrot he didnt want....) the cut was right above her hoof.. onto her cornet band, and around through her heel.. nasty wound.. nearly 1/4 of her hoof came off.. after consulting the vet we decided to sutre the wound up and throw a cast on it for 2 weeks... when the cast came off i was worried about scarring, it looked HORRIBLE! then she said to pick up a bottle of Well Horse... its a natural remedy that prevents infection without clotting, or draining a wound.... it worked AMAZINGLY!!!! not only has she recovered 100% there is no scar!!!!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

mselizabeth said:


> Is vetericyn really worth all the hype? Its so expensive.


 

yes yes yes!!!! my mare was rolling to close to the fence (on our neighbors side that has cows, another story) and got her leg under fence when she tried to roll over the fence touched her leg and she started kicking making a nasty cut just above back of hoof clear to bone ;(...we treated it with the vetericyn and it was i promise it looked better every day....i use it on all our owees and it never ceases to impress me!! we too have mystery wounds on weekly bases, however it only just takes a little bit so it really lasts a long time....


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I picked up carona for the wounds, and vitamin E to try and grow some hair back. He's wearing a blanket now, so hopefully he won't acquire any more injuries!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

mselizabeth said:


> Is that moisturizing?
> 
> He got a new saddle when I bought him. I was refering to the his hair growing back white, instead of chestnut like the rest of his body. Is there a way to make it grow back it's normal color?
> 
> Also, any tips for wound care underneath blankets? He'll be wearing a turnout blanket from tomorrow till roughly march. Will that interfere with wound healing? Its a nylon blanket, on both sides. 1200D with 150grams of fill.


I am not sure if it is moisturizing, here is the link to the website:

http://www.farnamhorse.com/product.php?catmain=&mainkey=&pid=100043&key=Wonderdust&cat=


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'm a pretty hands-off person when it comes to wound care. Bodies have a remarkable way of healing themselves and humans have a tendency to mess things up.

This was my gelding's injury. I don't know what he did, but I think he managed to snag himself on a tree branch or something and rip his flesh back.










I cleaned it out really well with a 10% Dettol, 90% water mixture. Dettol is a great antiseptic. After the first treatment, I simply rinsed it out with saline solution and dabbed a bit of iodine onto it. On the worst of it, I dabbed a bit of wound ointment that I found in a first aid kit.

After about 6 days, this is what I was left with. The white goop is the ointment - it also helped keep flies away, oddly enough.










Looking pretty good, eh? The wound was completely healed with no scarring or white hair after about 3 weeks.


----------



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

I keep the following in my tack room:
silver sulfadiazine for wound healing. This will help promote tissue granulization in bad wounds
white's lotion to help prevent proud flesh
furazone for general scrapes and small wounds
icthamol as a drawing salve (it's sticky and smelly)
Shapley's MTG for fungus, scratches and hair growth (again, stinky)
Shreiner's Herbal Solution for wound care and hair regrowth (stand upwind when you spray, it'll make you cough and it stings a bit)
Nolvasan Solution for cleaning and disinfecting (dilute according to instructions)
Iodine
Rolled pillow batting (cheap and a great substitute for rolled cotton when dressing leg wounds)
Tons of vet wrap

As for proud flesh (granulization tissue) it's best to keep pressure on it to help avoid it's formation. Whenever I have had a wound that wanted to develop it, I would have the vet out to debride the wound as necessary, use the White's Lotion and keep a pressure bandage on whenever possible. I have never had a healed wound with much more than a little scaly patch where the hair grew in either white or darker around it...


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

For anything that might end up as proud flesh, I SWEAR by Yellow Lotion. I have a photo around here somewhere of Riley's gigantic cut before and after on his hind leg. Anything else, I use Pottie's White Ointment. Love them both.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys. Here's an update: For anyone curious about the vitamin D oil, i love it! His hair has grown back sooooo fast on all of his old scars. They're almost completely grown over. (And no white hair!!) 

Also, the carona has been working wonders on his flesh. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Betadine for washing or squirting into punctures

Comfrey, arnica or calendula depending on the wound.
Equaide / proud aide fro proud flesh and larger wounds only when I know there's no infection
Prednoderm (sp) green ointment from vet

But as much as possible I try not to Do too much


----------

